# Ultrasonic devices to get rid of mice do they work?



## Bamhan (10 Nov 2006)

We recently had a visit from an unwelcome mouse, and I set traps to catch him and also plugged in two of those ultrasonic mouse deterrrant devices.
No sign of said mouse since.....

Wishful thinking?

Or do these devices actually work?

I am a bit sceptical about them.


----------



## demoivre (10 Nov 2006)

We have one of those ultrasound devices and have had the odd mouse in our place over the years - that said the device we have is five or six years old so perhaps the more modern ones are more effective.


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

yeah mate...i wouldn't be 100% with the ultrasonic thingy...
if i were u i will investigate how the mouse got into the house..maybe a hole near the boiler? or hole somewhere? even a long open patio door can be the casue..


----------



## Cahir (10 Nov 2006)

Useless.  Fill all gaps with expandable foam and get poison.


----------



## ney001 (10 Nov 2006)

we have one of these - the most important thing is to put it in a central part of the house - we originally had it plugged in by a back door but it had no effect at the front of the house.  I reckon they work


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Nov 2006)

They have been discussed quite a few times before on AAM.


----------



## Leo (10 Nov 2006)

Indeed they have, see the Key Post on Mice/Rats. Jury seems to be out on these. I reckon the only way to know for sure would be to observe a mouse's reaction when one of these devices is switched on in its vicinity; easier said than done though.  
Leo


----------



## Jo90 (10 Nov 2006)

pretty useless in my opinion as we got one to test and did not deter mice last year.

 get a cat or mouse traps tend to work. at least with mouse trap you know how effective it has or has not been !


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

yes..u can get those mouth trap from Atlantic with a fake cheese on it..they are pretty good.i reckon its filed mouse , not rats thats in ur house?


----------



## ClubMan (10 Nov 2006)

Save your money

*FTC Warns Manufacturers and Retailers of                 Ultrasonic Pest-control Devices*


----------



## Bamhan (10 Nov 2006)

Sounds like a waste of time then.
Thanks for that.

So far have only seen one mouse, he set off the trap, left a goof bit of blood beside the trap but no sign of him despite moving furniture etc to try to locate him.

Droppings in press under the sink, I cannot see how they are getting in from outside other than through the water outlet pipe and into the sink.

Is this possible?


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

yes big time..exatcly how they come into my house..try to put a board say 15 cm high so they can#t climb thru if not blocking the passage completly...i don't like poison...if they die between the ceiling the smell.nasty


----------



## Dreamerb (10 Nov 2006)

polo9n said:


> i don't like poison...if they die between the ceiling the smell.nasty


 
Plus if you have kids - well, they can get into just about anything. I can lend you a spare cat!!


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

so the conclusion is the old method..mouse trap...get those 2 packs fro Atlantic with a big yellow fake cheese on it..they are damn good...


----------



## tosullivan (10 Nov 2006)

I think they are useless also. We got one for Rats for the back garden and it didn't seem to affect them whatsoever. Now the old fashioned rat trap was a different matter......SNAP...!!!!!!!

A bit of frankfurter smeared with Nutella....GOTCHA...!!!!!!!!


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

i think they are good for indoor...for outdoor? the rain will dampen the wood and rust so the trap will not work...
u can buy a big trap from Woodies the size of a shoe box which can last all weather...so theres a different for indoor and outdoor use mate!


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

wooo....they are only tresspassing thru ur garden..don't be so territorial dude!


----------



## Cahir (10 Nov 2006)

According to a professional pest company I had out a few weeks ago, mice won't smell if they die in the ceilings/walls but rats will.  The main access point in my house seemed to be the gas pipes.


----------



## polo9n (10 Nov 2006)

anyway u don't want to see a dead mice in ur walldrope! or oon top of ur boxers!!!ha


----------



## GeneralZod (10 Nov 2006)

Maybe the ultrasound device only works on the teenage mice like its human equivalent. Mosquito Ring Tone


----------



## Leo (10 Nov 2006)

Polo9n, there's no need to create a new post for each subsequent sentence, please try to contain them all within a single post, as this makes the thread much easier to read. 
Leo


----------



## MOB (11 Nov 2006)

We have an ultrasonic device plugged in at home for the past two years.  It seems to work, but before the device we usually only got colonised by a couple of mice once a year (as weather turned cold) and in some years we escaped their visits, so it is too soon to judge.   

Certainly, the device has some effect: when we first plugged it in, the mice became far more visible - i.e. they ran across the kitchen floor in front of us, whereas we had previously only ever seen their droppings.   This seems consistent with the alleged modus operandi of these devices: that they make a loud noise outside the spectrum of what we can hear, that this makes quite a racket for the mice, and that they are not able to listen for other sounds so well (hence blundering out in front of us, because perhaps they could not hear us in the room?) all of which perhaps makes the house an uncomfortable hangout for them.   

The device is pretty cheap anyway, so there is little to be lost by trying it.


----------



## sweet bear (11 Nov 2006)

to Catch mice the best method is A Cat.. Ask your neighbours, one of them must have a cat. borrow it let it loose where you think the mice maybe hidding... Traps are no good..


----------



## suzie duff (13 Nov 2006)

I have a mouse in house since last Thursday, we bought the ultrasonic devices but i dont know if it works...will it kill the mouse? if so what if it dies behind the kichen sick and i would not be able to put it out?? 

i couldn't let that happen so i got lots of mice traps, i hope when i get home he is in one...i know how cruel!!


----------



## polo9n (13 Nov 2006)

Those thingy will not kill them...its an ultrasonic sound that hit their nerver system..like constantly making a screech sound will drive us crazy...but u need to know how they come into the house...if i were u i would use a mouse trap as well as a ultrasonic..they only act as a deterrent.


----------



## pmcd1973 (13 Nov 2006)

Have had an ultrasonic device in the house, but don't think it's overly effective. Best bet I found is the old fashioned mouse-trap with a small bit of ham on it. Set it one evening and the little mouse was dead the next morning. Poor fella.


----------



## Cels13 (14 Nov 2006)

I was told the ultrasonic devices will only work in scaring new mice away but not the ones already co-habiting your place. Apparently, they get used to the noise...


----------



## polo9n (14 Nov 2006)

yep.mouse trap is old but effective way...we once had a smart mouse..got away from all mouse trap...even got away with the mouse glue if anyone heard of it...bottom line is u need to check out how they possibly come in and try block the passage


----------



## Bamhan (14 Nov 2006)

Figered out how they got in, two water outlet pipes under the sink but only one of them was in use, so the other pipe was basicaly a free path into the house, have blocked it up so we will see if that is an end to our critters.


----------



## polo9n (14 Nov 2006)

have a look the area and check if any mice droppings...clean it up and put a mouse trap there..if no more dropping then thats a clear.
maybe leave a small bit of peanuts maybe.if peanuts dissappear then that can be a hint.


----------



## suzie duff (14 Nov 2006)

the mouse i have, ate the food on the trap and is didnt snap! whats the best food for the trap?


----------



## polo9n (14 Nov 2006)

something soft..like cheese..kinda stick onto the hook..so the mice's motion can set off the trap...obviously the bate should be small in size..


----------



## Cahir (17 Nov 2006)

suzie duff said:


> the mouse i have, ate the food on the trap and is didnt snap! whats the best food for the trap?



Chunky peanut butter.  If the trap doesn't go off the first time it will when they come back to lick it.


----------



## Bambo (19 Nov 2006)

The plug in devices DO work - we once lived in a pub that was infested with mice,....one day I opened the press and there were 2 just staring at me...every time i walked into a room some would scamper!! I bought about 3 plug ins and no sign of mice ever again.

Please dont go down the route of poison or glue. The poison is far too dangerous for other animals in or around your house and also children. I am a veterinary nurse and Warfarin poisoning is a big killer to dogs - so many owners bring their dogs in in a panic because its eaten their own rat/mouse poison.


----------



## coinfused (20 Nov 2006)

We had mice for 4 years in a row even with the sonic device. One year a nearby building was demolished and we were seriously infested. They got into my car under the bonnet - its a wonderous sight to behold when you stop at traffic lights and one of your resident mice emerge from under the bonnet for a looksee and then dive straight back in as you move off. They were commuting mice! 
Got a cat and only had one or two the first year (he was just a kitten and didn't catch any but I think the scent of him helped put the mice off) And haven't seen a live mouse since (2 years). If you can't keep a cat traps are good for cutting down the numbers but they breed so quickly you won't get them all. We got the best results with cooked rasher rind in the traps.


----------



## Vera (23 Nov 2006)

I am absolutely terrified of mice and when we moved into an old cottage in the countryside, mice were my biggest fear.  I bought an ultrasonic plug in for every room and have never had any mice.  We had bats in the eaves of the cottage the first summer but they moved on after two weeks of buying the plug ins and I am convinced that is the reason they left, they haven't returned since.


----------



## DublinBoy834 (23 Nov 2006)

Some of the early ultrasonic devices only worked for the first few weeks but then the mice/rats get used to the sound and come back. We had a huge problem with rats 2 years ago, found one in the tub one morning trying to get out, and found this problem with the sonic devices. We bought one in woodies that changes the frequencey of the sound it produces every few hours and we have never seem a rat or any sign of them since.


----------

